# Logitech Soundsystem Z906 samt Wireless Adapter FP 260€



## JoshyJS (17. Februar 2012)

*Logitech Soundsystem Z906 samt Wireless Adapter FP 260€*

Moin,

ich verkaufe hier ein Logitech Soundsystem Z906 samt Wireless Adapter.
Das Set ist NEU! Noch nicht mal ausgepackt.

Kommt mit Rechnung aus dem Logitech Shop.

Festpreis 260€ inklusive Versand.

Ich könnte mir auch einen Tausch gegen eine Logitech G700 und 190€ Zuzahlung vorstellen.
( Meine Maus hat ne Macke und ich suche Ersatz. )


----------



## Crysisheld (18. Februar 2012)

ist der Karton noch originalverklebt? oder wurde die Verpackung schon geöffnet? Falls nicht würde evtl. Intresse bestehen.


----------



## JoshyJS (18. Februar 2012)

Nein. Das Paket ist noch ungeöffnet.
Falls gewünscht kann ich jedoch auf machen und den Inhalt kontrollieren.


----------



## Crysisheld (18. Februar 2012)

Bilder vom ungeöffneten Karton wären mir lieber. Kannst du mal ein paar Fotos machen?


----------



## JoshyJS (19. Februar 2012)

Jo, kann ich. Wird aber nichts vor Mittwoch.
Bin seit Samstag für 5 Tage beruflich unterwegs.
Bitte um eine Mailadresse zwecks weiterer Klärung.


----------



## JoshyJS (27. Februar 2012)

Sorry, habs verschwitzt. Fotos folgen.


----------



## JoshyJS (28. Februar 2012)

Hat sich erledigt mit den Fotos. 

Verkauft und abgeholt worden.

/closed/


----------



## Crysisheld (28. Februar 2012)

und closed


----------

